# Tri-Tronics G-3 Source for batteries



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

I have unused Pro 500 G-3 that I have had unopened for a couple of years. I opened it up & charged overnight. Transmitter took charge but receiver did not as red light blinks. Any suggestions for source of replacement batteries for Transmitter & Collar would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

eBay. I bought one for my upland G3 and it works fine.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Richard Davis said:


> I have unused Pro 500 G-3 that I have had unopened for a couple of years. I opened it up & charged overnight. Transmitter took charge but receiver did not as red light blinks. Any suggestions for source of replacement batteries for Transmitter & Collar would be appreciated. Thanks!


I just bought one from Gun Dog Supply for $25:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/g2-batt...BATTERY-PACK&gclid=CPfj483ojMsCFQwxaQodQ8UPhA

I try to remember to charge all my batteries (boat, electric fence, ecollar) on a monthly schedule....
had my f150 and boat batteries freeze on me at 40 below because it was not fully charged...
a unique problem in interior Alaska.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, ordered tonight


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Just ordered Transmitter battery and will be ordering two receiver batteries next week. Great price and service


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Eric did tx battery from gun dog supply work ok?


----------

